# Pete Read



## steve23 (21 Feb 2011)

anyone had any experience with Pete Read. i was thinking of contacting him re training and testing etc but know little about him!

he came to our club and gave a talk etc which has got me interested!

can anyone tell me anything about him? such as has he coached anyone who i will know the name of!? whats his style etc?

i was impressed with his talk - i just dont know whether to bite the bullet and go for it!

cheers


----------



## amaferanga (21 Feb 2011)

I think he's old school. You could get hold of The Black Book by Peter Read - might give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## monnet (21 Feb 2011)

Start your winter super slow. I mean super slow. Think of the slowest you can go and go slower. If your HR goes over 130, get off and walk. 

Build from there. 

By about now you'll be doing some serious turbo work. 

In months time you'll be doing turbo work that leaves you unable to walk when you get off the thing!



Well, something like that! It's not for me. I much prefer the road and working on a combination of feel and HR but I have some friends (all testers) who swear by his Black Book and have the times to back it up.


----------

